# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  32" LCD wall mount which one to buy

## m6sports

i need a new wall mount that has a swing arm for my Panasonic 32" LCD
But not sure which one to buy  
ive been thinking about one on Ebay but not sure how good it is  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/13-37-HEAVY-D...QQcmdZViewItem
the spacing on the back of the TV is 200mm X 100mm 
the last thing i want is for the TV to fall off the wall
ive also found another one that looks a little stronger  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/45kg-23-37-Pl...QQcmdZViewItem
but will it fit the spacing at the back of the tv it has max sizes but no min sizes
also at these prices am i better off just going to a shop and paying the extra money are they any better

----------


## Bloss

Just me, but for this I'd want to see what it is I am buying so I'd pay a little extra and not by from eBay. They are not all that expensive anyway so long as you don't get it from the place you buy the TV (mostly they seem dearer than HW stores, but maybe I haven't looked hard enough!). Biggest issue will likely not be the bracket itself (although it's capacity is important), but how you attach to the wall - need to be into studs  and with suitably strong screws/ coachbolts.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The gear from Selby Acoustics (which is the seller's store in those links) actually has a good reputation with the audio visual crowd - well made and well priced.  They also are very good with customer service over the phone in my experience.... http://www.selbyacoustics.com.au

----------


## m6sports

thanks for the replys im going to go have another look in the shops 
but the stronger one of the two looks good for $139 plus postage  
from what ive seen the ones in the shops are over $200 so i guess i will just have to compair them and see

----------


## Theremin

I've bought a few things from Selby Accoustics and they have been excellent. 
Main thing with wall mounting a TV is to remember it is a TV, not a painting.  Which means the centre of the TV should be at eye-level when sitting.  In magazines and display homes you'll see them mounted higher - it looks good but try sitting in a chair and looking up for 2 hours.

----------


## Timed Out

I agree that Selby products are excellent and well priced.  I bought an LCD swing arm from them for $68 including postage.  I saw the identical bracket at my local Good Guys store for $124.00 and that price was on special. 
I had a good look around the shops and found no difference in the brackets they sell except their prices are about double that of Selby's. 
Theremin is spot on with regards to the mounting height too.  Try and mount the screen at eye level of the viewing postition.

----------

